# turn of the century slideshow...



## ratssass (Nov 18, 2013)

....oswego ny.
(no,not the most recent turn of the century)


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2013)

Great slideshow!   

A pity the voiceover gets nearly drowned out by the music.   I would have enjoyed hearing more about the actual places but the music made it difficult.


----------



## ratssass (Nov 18, 2013)

lol............i didn't know there was sound.just viewed it while watching tv....


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2013)

ratssass said:


> lol............i didn't know there was sound.just viewed it while watching tv....



Probably better that way!   :razz:


----------

